# nForce 680i SLI 0E CheckSum after bootup [\SOLVED]

## dustfinger

My main board is the nForce 680i SLI.  After gentoo has booted the onboard LED display shows 0E which has the name CheckSum and the description "Check Check the integrity of the ROM, BIOS and message".  In the past after boot up the onboard LED display would show FF which has the name "Boot" and no description.  I am not sure when it started to display 0E, but I know that if I boot the same system up in Windows it still displays FF after boot.  What could be causing the CheckSum LED code to be displayed and what exactly does this mean?

Sincerely,

dustfinger.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

RAM correctly installed?

Try to clear the CMOS by removing the mainboard battery.

----------

## dustfinger

I have only just been able to investigate this issue further.  I have 4 GB of ram.  I took out the second slotted 2 GB stick of RAM and still received the checksum error when I load Linux, but not when I load windows.  I swapped the first stick of RAM with the second stick of RAM and same thing.  I ran the NVIDIA slow memory test and it found nothing wrong.  The fact that it boots up into windows with the FF hex code (boot), but always receives the 0E hex code (checksum) when booting Gentoo Linux suggests to me that I have a misconfigured kernel.  I receive the checksum as soon as I select Gentoo from GRUB.  I am going to build the latest kernel and try loading that up.  Failing that I will start to review kernel configuration.  I am currently running  2.6.23-Gentoo-r3.

Sincerely,

dustfinger.

----------

## dustfinger

I tried each stick of RAM by itself and I am still getting the checksum code when booting up in linux, but when booting up in windows the LED display eventually shows FF as desired.  The moment I select a linux kernel from grub and hit enter the LED display flickers for a moment and then shows 0E as described in my previous posts.  I am thinking that this may indicate that there is something wrong with the way I am building my kernel.  I tried removing ACPI support from the kernel and I removed the acpi flag from mak.conf and rebuilt everything.  I removed lmsensor support and tools and then rebuilt everything.  I removed everything I could think of related to hardware monitoring and rebuilt everything, but I still get the checksum 0E.  I still feel that there is something missconfigured with my kernel.  Any ideas?

-- EDIT --

I also removed I2C support.  For some reason, during boot up, I keep getting the message 'ACPI not built into kernel', or something similar to that.  I removed ACPI from the kernel and I removed the flag from mak.conf and then I ran:

emerge -autDN world.  What might still be expecting ACPI?

-----------

dustfinger

----------

## dustfinger

I noticed that the kernel .config contains an entry for LED support under Device Drivers.  I added enabled LED support  as well as everything under LED support which included

LED Class Support

LED Trigger support

LED TIMER Trigger

LED IDE Disk Trigger

LED Heartbeat Trigger

I rebuilt the kernel, but I am still getting the 0E code when booting the linux kernel.  What controls the motherboard LED display?  It must be a kernel configuration issue since the LED display functions normally when booting into windows.  Is anyone else experiencing a similar problem with their motherboard LED display?

Sincerely,

dustfinger.

----------

## dustfinger

I decided to build 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 and start a new .config from scratch.  I compiled the new kernel, received about 23 mismatch warnings and installed the kernel.  I rebooted the system and voila!  No more checksum error.  I am not exactly certain what fixed the problem, but when in doubt re-configure and rebuild I guess.

Sincerely,

dustfinger.

----------

